# BROADBAND ON CELLPHONE??



## sahil_blues (May 2, 2005)

hey guys...i have a motorola razr v3 and a data cable which came bundeled with it...i wonder if i can use my computer's internet connection on it???....please tell me if anything like this is possible....


----------



## navjotjsingh (May 2, 2005)

Never heard of it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bharathbala2003 (May 2, 2005)

if your phone has GPRS support then u need to activate it thro your service provider and then you can connect to the internet


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (May 2, 2005)

you mean to say browse internet on your phone using a landline / broadband connection that your pc has? Please correct me if i got that wrong.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (May 2, 2005)

oh did he mean it that way! :roll: if its that way then its not possible..


----------



## imcool (May 2, 2005)

You can use slow, killer speed intenet via gprs of 50 kbps, but broadband, in ur dreams


----------



## drgrudge (May 2, 2005)

Hmmm....,  Moto-V3 can connect to GPRS via Bluetooth or use it as a modem with the Bluetooth PC USB Adaptor . 

Between i dont think we can use the "data cable" and connect to the phone and use as an internal modem....


----------



## sahil_blues (May 2, 2005)

thanx for the reply guys....it was just a notion in my mind that if my computer can use my cellphone as a modem why not the other way around!!! being a prepaid user i find gprs service a bit too expensive....that was the only reason for this silly topic!!!


----------



## Wh!Zk!D (May 2, 2005)

@sahil, where are you from? Gprs rentals are one of the cheapest in india. My gprs connection from airtel offers edge and full internet access at 150 rupees a month. Thats pretty cheap imho. But airtel rentals vary from circle to circle...


----------



## sahil_blues (May 2, 2005)

but here in delhi i checked up with airtel...they said that it was 500/month...also tell me what the hell is edge??


----------



## futuristically_ancient (May 2, 2005)

sahil_blues said:
			
		

> hey guys...i have a motorola razr v3 and a data cable which came bundeled with it...i wonder if i can use my computer's internet connection on it???....please tell me if anything like this is possible....


 

neh....i dun think it's possible


----------



## Wh!Zk!D (May 2, 2005)

Well edge is a faster mode of gprs. It offers theoretical speeds of up to 384 kbps. 500 is pretty steep though.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (May 2, 2005)

it means ENHANCED DATA RATES FOR GLOBAL EVOLUTION (EDGE) this is a feature of the GSM phones it will work only if GPRS is active..


----------



## sahil_blues (May 2, 2005)

Wh!Zk!D said:
			
		

> Well edge is a faster mode of gprs. It offers theoretical speeds of up to 384 kbps. 500 is pretty steep though.



384kbps on a celphone!!!!......are you serious????......and you are getting all this for 150/month....thats hell lot better than any broadband connection.....


----------



## bharathbala2003 (May 2, 2005)

well u will not get constant 384kbps.. but avg ull land up sumwer about 200-250 kbps.. and yes it is cheap.. but then i dunno bout their limits.. the download limits i mean..


----------



## sahil_blues (May 2, 2005)

whizkid how much a month can you download with a edge connection??


----------



## Wh!Zk!D (May 2, 2005)

The good thing is, airtel doesn't have a download limit! The only requirement is an EDGE enabled handset.


----------



## sahil_blues (May 2, 2005)

i dont get it...if thats the case one can download gbs of data with an incredible speed too....then why isnt it popular cause i surely hadnt heard about it earlier....


----------



## Wh!Zk!D (May 2, 2005)

Hey! I said theoretical speeds of 384 kbps the actual speeds are much lower. But it is good enough. And Edge hasn't been fully implemented everywhere.


----------



## sahil_blues (May 2, 2005)

where do ya live....if any such kind of technology is available, it has to be present in the country's capital....dont you think so??


----------



## Wh!Zk!D (May 2, 2005)

I'm near bombay. I'm pretty sure its there in delhi. Get an edge enabled phone from a friend and try it if that suits your needs.


----------



## atool (May 3, 2005)

orange gives gprs in 99/ pm...and if handset is edge enabled...its activated free...at least as of now...and yes i live in mumbai...


----------



## Wh!Zk!D (May 3, 2005)

Afaik,thats only wap gprs. You need a full gprs connection to use your phone as modem. In bombay, orange charges about 400 bucks for that. Do correct me if i'm wrong there.


----------



## chinmay (May 3, 2005)

maan..i had a hutch edge connection for 99/month without any limit and i used to get a download speed of 25kBytesps...


----------



## vk123 (May 3, 2005)

Airtel EDGE service is faster than Hutch GPRS  /EDGE 

but airtel is 600rs/month
hutch is only 99/month

but airtel edge can be used also on any pc using a data connectivity to your mobile Bluetooth/irda/cable


----------



## vijaythefool (May 3, 2005)

any limitations on the sites that can be browsed ?


----------



## abhinav (May 3, 2005)

well guys now what i need for having GPRS/EDGE on my computer a Bluetooth dongl and which software?


----------



## drgrudge (May 3, 2005)

vk123 said:
			
		

> but airtel is 600rs/month
> hutch is only 99/month
> 
> but airtel edge can be used also on any pc using a data connectivity to your mobile Bluetooth/irda/cable


Your Second statement tells why Airtel's service is costly. 

Between, u can use hutch connection on a pc also with the support of datacable for rs. 120 PM and rs. 1.20 additional for any extra mb downloaded. 




			
				vijaythefool said:
			
		

> any limitations on the sites that can be browsed ?


No limitationa on airtel 600rs connection but for hutch rs 99 connection u can browse WAP sites with ur GPRS/WAP supported phone. Hutch rs.120 PM connection charges rs1.2 for every mb transferred. 




			
				abhinav said:
			
		

> well guys now what i need for having GPRS/EDGE on my computer a Bluetooth dongl and which software?


For GPRS/EDGE connection u just need a DAta cable or a BT dongle if ur phone supports it.


----------



## sahil_blues (May 4, 2005)

even Rs600 is damn cheap for an unlimited connection for the whole day and that too at a good speed...i am paying Rs 650 to sify just for the night unlimited pack @256kbps


----------



## vijaythefool (May 5, 2005)

> vijaythefool wrote:
> any limitations on the sites that can be browsed ?
> 
> No limitationa on airtel 600rs connection but for hutch rs 99 connection u can browse WAP sites with ur GPRS/WAP supported phone. Hutch rs.120 PM connection charges rs1.2 for every mb transferred.



What about the speed ! and can this hand sets continously used for long hours ?


----------



## adit_sen (May 5, 2005)

yeah. it is possible to connect to the net on ur pc via the data cable. just set it up as a modem, and have ur gprs activated. for airtel, u just set up a dial up connection with the number *99***x# where x is the connection profile no on ur phone (usually 1). as for a hutch connection, they offer something known as hutch access, which is frightfully expensive. but the system can be bypassed, and u can use da net on ur pc with only gprs activated


----------



## Charley (May 6, 2005)

Also if you get WAP u can use it as a modem and connect it to the PC or laptop to browse the net.

Or u can uise GPRS for internet on mobile.


----------

